# 68 Gto Heads



## gsgear (Nov 23, 2009)

Help! Looking at buying a 1968 GTO. The heads have the casting codes: 76 and J247. Could not find anything verifying these are 68 heads. Does anyone have the answer for me?
Thanks,
Casey


----------

